# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft Robotics Toolkit, Harvard Biodesign Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Harvard Biodesign Lab

Website - softroboticstoolkit.com

youtube.com/@softroboticstoolkit3406

Soft Robotics Competitions

Dónal Holland

----------


## Airicist

CNET segment on the Soft Robotics Toolkit 

Published on Mar 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mimicking biological movements with soft robots"
Tool makes it easier to design robots that can bend, twist 

by Leah Burrows
December 19, 2016

----------

